# UGA's CKS



## fairhopebama (Dec 29, 2015)

I am not sure if any of you have listened to CKS interview before the Cotton Bowl and if you haven't you should. I know CNS limits his assistant coaches access to the media and I am sure CKS will do the same at UGA. It is always interesting to see what they have to say when bowl season comes along and I really paid attention to CKS this year. UGA fans, you are getting a winner. CKS said all the right things in my book that made my respect for him skyrocket. When he started talking about his relationship with the players and the families and how leaving them before the these bowl games was off the table showed me he is a man of character. Cutting and running was not an option for him and he see's the whole picture as it relates to the job that awaits him at UGA. Dawgs, you are getting not only another good man but a good man that has a competitive spirit and is a winner. CKS is one that I can't help but pull for.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes sir!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

If only he can survive McGarity's meddling crap.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> If only he can survive McGarity's meddling crap.



Kirby is a Dawg! McGarity is an outsider.. He'll be part of the process..


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 29, 2015)

CKS will take us to the promise land.  The fact that he is still coaching Bama, shows who is wearing the pants in this relationship.  McGarity's reputation and very job are on the line with this hire.  There will be no meddling, just yes sir and no sir from McGarity.  Bill Battle understood this at Bama with Saban, McGarity gets it with Smart.  If UGA would have hired anyone else but Smart, it would be different, and that coach would be in Athens now.  Yes, this will be the hire people will be talking about for years.  The Saban to Bama, the Meyer to OSU, etc.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2015)

I had no problem with him staying and finishing the year at Bama.. If Richt was still here they would be complaining about Richt taking us to low tier bowl again......


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> CKS will take us to the promise land.  The fact that he is still coaching Bama, shows who is wearing the pants in this relationship.  McGarity's reputation and very job are on the line with this hire.  There will be no meddling, just yes sir and no sir from McGarity.  Bill Battle understood this at Bama with Saban, McGarity gets it with Smart.  If UGA would have hired anyone else but Smart, it would be different, and that coach would be in Athens now.  Yes, this will be the hire people will be talking about for years.  The Saban to Bama, the Meyer to OSU, etc.


so you are saying Kirby Smart and Eason are the saviors? Someone sounds like Nickel Back.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> CKS will take us to the promise land.  The fact that he is still coaching Bama, shows who is wearing the pants in this relationship.  McGarity's reputation and very job are on the line with this hire.  There will be no meddling, just yes sir and no sir from McGarity.  Bill Battle understood this at Bama with Saban, McGarity gets it with Smart.  If UGA would have hired anyone else but Smart, it would be different, and that coach would be in Athens now.  Yes, this will be the hire people will be talking about for years.  The Saban to Bama, the Meyer to OSU, etc.



I like the way you think Dawg but there is no way McGarity doesn't meddle. The question remains does Smart have the sand to blow him off? We shall see.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I like the way you think Dawg but there is no way McGarity doesn't meddle. The question remains does Smart have the sand to blow him off? We shall see.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2015)

McGarity will be gone at the end of his contract.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> That may be how he got the job to begin with.  Just sayin'.



Well there was some rumor of McGarity attempting to meddle up front but Smart braced up on him and won. Of course that's all rumor but if it's true it's not a good start. 

McGarity is not a DGD and his tenure as AD is less than scintillating.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> McGarity will be gone at the end of his contract.



That's not soon enough to suit me.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Well there was some rumor of McGarity attempting to meddle up front but Smart braced up on him and won. Of course that's all rumor but if it's true it's not a good start.
> 
> McGarity is not a DGD and his tenure as AD is less than scintillating.



I've never understood the concept of, "We're bringing in Coach X.  Going forward he will have total control of the program.".  Why not give the former coach a chance to run the program?

I wasn't talking about the meddling part.


----------



## chadair (Dec 29, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I am not sure if any of you have listened to CKS interview before the Cotton Bowl and if you haven't you should. I know CNS limits his assistant coaches access to the media and I am sure CKS will do the same at UGA. It is always interesting to see what they have to say when bowl season comes along and I really paid attention to CKS this year. UGA fans, you are getting a winner. CKS said all the right things in my book that made my respect for him skyrocket. When he started talking about his relationship with the players and the families and how leaving them before the these bowl games was off the table showed me he is a man of character. Cutting and running was not an option for him and he see's the whole picture as it relates to the job that awaits him at UGA. Dawgs, you are getting not only another good man but a good man that has a competitive spirit and is a winner. CKS is one that I can't help but pull for.


Muschump said all those things too!!  to name Kirby a winner or a savior is premature at best!! 


Browning Slayer said:


> Kirby is a Dawg! McGarity is an outsider.. He'll be part of the process..


McGarity is ONE of y'all's!! just as much as Kriby!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I've never understood the concept of, "We're bringing in Coach X.  Going forward he will have total control of the program.".  Why not give the former coach a chance to run the program?
> 
> I wasn't talking about the meddling part.



They always say that, but then they start to meddle. I take "total control of the program" to mean the kind of total control Saban has, where everybody shuts up, gives him what he wants when he wants it and he delivers the trophies for the trophy case.

When UGA says Smart has "total control" that's not the kind of total control they are talking about. The only way it works for Kirby is if he says it's my way or the highway and I'll walk right now if I don't get what I want.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

chadair said:


> McGarity is ONE of y'all's!! just as much as Kriby!!



No he ain't.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so you are saying Kirby Smart and Eason are the saviors? Someone sounds like Nickel Back.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> They always say that, but then they start to meddle. I take "total control of the program" to mean the kind of total control Saban has, where everybody shuts up, gives him what he wants when he wants it and he delivers the trophies for the trophy case.
> 
> When UGA says Smart has "total control" that's not the kind of total control they are talking about. The only way it works for Kirby is if he says it's my way or the highway and I'll walk right now if I don't get what I want.



Then he blows MCGarity off?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Then he blows MCGarity off?



If I were him and he doesn't get the Nick Saban kind of control I would start mailing my resume out forthwith.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> If I were him and he doesn't get the Nick Saban kind of control I would start mailing my resume out forthwith.



Saban doesn't need a resume or to pay a search committee to bring him back. Keep the resume and just pick up the phone. He will be welcome with a phone call. he has the right phone numbers.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Saban doesn't need a resume or to pay a search committee to bring him back. Keep the resume and just pick up the phone. He will be welcome with a phone call. he has the right phone numbers.



'Zackly my point.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so you are saying Kirby Smart and Eason are the saviors? Someone sounds like Nickel Back.



Yes, definitely saying Smart wins it all for us within three years.  Your boy Saban retires, Smart and the Dawgs then become the "Gold Standard" of the SEC and away we go.  Eason helps in the "process" but Smart's new junkyard defense wins us conference championships at a Saban style pace. CKS...Hire of the decade


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> Yes, definitely saying Smart wins it all for us within three years.  Your boy Saban retires, Smart and the Dawgs then become the "Gold Standard" of the SEC and away we go.  Eason helps in the "process" but Smart's new junkyard defense wins us conference championships at a Saban style pace. CKS...Hire of the decade



Well I doan no bout all 'at. He ain't even run his first practice yet.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 29, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> Yes, definitely saying Smart wins it all for us within three years.  Your boy Saban retires, Smart and the Dawgs then become the "Gold Standard" of the SEC and away we go.  Eason helps in the "process" but Smart's new junkyard defense wins us conference championships at a Saban style pace. CKS...Hire of the decade



You sound like a bunch of Gata fans I heard when Muschamp was hired.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Well I doan no bout all 'at. He ain't even run his first practice yet.



That is why I gave him three years.  By that time, no one will remember my stupid prediction, or I will be seen as a genius.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> That is why I gave him three years.  By that time, no one will remember my stupid prediction, or I will be seen as a genius.



Devious. Very devious. You sir are a straight up thug and a DGD!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Well I doan no bout all 'at. He ain't even run his first practice yet.



yeah. but it does sound good; right
godogs16

I too believe kirby will be a great success at uga. Hopefully he will run a clean program like Saban; unlike that nasty mess that Jimbo has created at FSU.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Hopefully he will run a clean program like Saban; unlike that nasty mess that Jimbo has created at FSU.



The heck with that. If it takes thugs to win go all out and get them all.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I've never understood the concept of, "We're bringing in Coach X.  Going forward he will have total control of the program.".  Why not give the former coach a chance to run the program?
> 
> I wasn't talking about the meddling part.



Because CMR never stood up to him. Not that hard to understand.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2015)

chadair said:


> Muschump said all those things too!!  to name Kirby a winner or a savior is premature at best!!
> 
> McGarity is ONE of y'all's!! just as much as Kriby!!



CKS may or not be successful at UGA. But I see a big difference between the two. Muschamp was with a downhill coach at Texas. Kirby has been around winners.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2015)

I think its Damon Evans fault


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> CKS may or not be successful at UGA. But I see a big difference between the two. Muschamp was with a downhill coach at Texas. Kirby has been around winners.



Muschump didn't even stay to coach the Barns bowl game.


----------



## riprap (Dec 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Muschump didn't even stay to coach the Barns bowl game.



Are they playing GT?


----------



## chadair (Dec 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> CKS may or not be successful at UGA. But I see a big difference between the two. Muschamp was with a downhill coach at Texas. Kirby has been around winners.



"downhill"??
Kirby has been around the same places as Muschump! the similarities are glaring!!
Muschump was Kirby before Kirby was!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2015)

Chump is an idiot. Kirby may be one to but I have to think he's not. Only time will tell


----------



## chadair (Dec 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Chump is an idiot. Kirby may be one to but I have to think he's not. Only time will tell



but when did we all figure out he was an idiot??


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2015)

chadair said:


> but when did we all figure out he was an idiot??



When he was the D cord at Aubarn the first time. When he was the HC down in Ganessville he was a DGD....


----------



## chadair (Dec 29, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> When he was the D cord at Aubarn the first time. When he was the HC down in Ganessville he was a DGD....



lol


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2015)

chadair said:


> lol



Change that signature too it's never gonna happen


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 29, 2015)

McGarity may not make it through spring practice. Mark it.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kirby is a Dawg! McGarity is an outsider.. He'll be part of the process..



Nope, McGarity is a dog as well.  He is just did not play in football.

elfiii, I understand that both Kirby and a couple of big Dawg alumni have told McGarity to sit down and hush now.  We shall see if he can manage that.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 30, 2015)

chadair said:


> "downhill"??
> Kirby has been around the same places as Muschump! the similarities are glaring!!
> Muschump was Kirby before Kirby was!



Do you have a dictionary of dumb sayings?

These two are as different as night and day, except they are both very passionate about their coaching and kids.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 30, 2015)

I finally figured out what/who is CKS.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 30, 2015)

feathersnantlers said:


> I finally figured out what/who is CKS.



He is uga's new pope.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 30, 2015)

Yep, CKS = Coach Kirby Smart.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

chadair said:


> but when did we all figure out he was an idiot??



The moment he committed to taking the head coaching job at Florida!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 30, 2015)

chadair said:


> but when did we all figure out he was an idiot??



All you're gonna get from this conversation is a headache.

Kirby is the sole reason for the success Saban had at Bama.  He secretly ran the program and Bama will be rudderless with him gone.  UGA will immediately become the premier program in the nation.

And there is NO chance that any of this doesn't happen, because Kirby is a known commodity as a head coach.  Florida was just stupid to hire Muschamp, because EVERYONE knew he wasn't going to be an effective head coach years before he was the hottest name in coaching circles.


----------



## chadair (Dec 30, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Do you have a dictionary of dumb sayings?
> 
> These two are as different as night and day, except they are both very passionate about their coaching and kids.



I do. just to keep up with morons like u!

enlighten me on the difference. just because u saythere is a difference, doesn't mean there is a difference


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Kirby is the sole reason for the success Saban had at Bama.  He secretly ran the program and Bama will be rudderless with him gone.  UGA will immediately become the premier program in the nation.



GO GO POWER RANGERS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2015)

You guys cut it out or this one goes away! Enough!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> GO GO POWER RANGERS!!!



You know you were caught on video hearing that Kirby was hired, right?



 GIFSoup


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> You know you were caught on video hearing that Kirby was hired, right?
> 
> 
> 
> GIFSoup



I was doing a dance in McGarity's office after we got off the phone with Kirby!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> elfiii, I understand that both Kirby and a couple of big Dawg alumni have told McGarity to sit down and hush now.  We shall see if he can manage that.



From your lips to God's ears!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You guys cut it out or this one goes away! Enough!!!!



It's a tough day when a Bama fan compliments UGA and power rangers and vanilla ice get involved.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

fairhope said:


> It's a tough day when a Bama fan compliments UGA and power rangers and vanilla ice get involved.



It's a sign of the times.

And thanks for the compliment.

The problem for us and everybody else is Saban is a once in a generation coach. He knows how to coach up his coaches. As a result he expects desertions for higher opportunities. He shrugs it off, wishes them good luck, reloads and Bama is right back in the title hunt next year. Nobody else can do that.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's a sign of the times.
> 
> And thanks for the compliment.
> 
> The problem for us and everybody else is Saban is a once in a generation coach. He knows how to coach up his coaches. As a result he expects desertions for higher opportunities. He shrugs it off, wishes them good luck, reloads and Bama is right back in the title hunt next year. Nobody else can do that.



But, everyone else expects to.  That is where things tend to go off the rails.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2015)

fairhope said:


> It's a tough day when a Bama fan compliments UGA and power rangers and vanilla ice get involved.



Yep, and thanks for compliment your fellow Bama fans could learn a thing or two from your post....


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Yep, and thanks for compliment your fellow Bama fans could learn a thing or two from your post....



there are other bama fans who do a much finer job kissing uga grits better than fairhope; and it aint me.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> there are other bama fans who do a much finer job kissing uga grits better than fairhope; and it aint me.



You are a thug and all anybody needs to know about you is a picture of your shawt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 30, 2015)

Dogs16


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Dogs16



You been drinking Slayer's swamp juice, haven't you boy?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You been drinking Slayer's swamp juice, haven't you boy?



in forty ounce bottles too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> in forty ounce bottles too.



I graduated to 60's!!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You are a thug and all anybody needs to know about you is a picture of your shawt.



Miss treated thug at that....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Miss treated thug at that....



He's like Rodney Dangerfield. He don't get no representin' from da' home skillets.


----------

